
Nonsense paper written by iOS autocomplete accepted for conference - smb06
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/oct/22/nonsense-paper-written-by-ios-autocomplete-accepted-for-conference
======
jdp23
Kind of the inverse of the Sokal affair, where a physicist got a gibberish
paper accepted by a cultural studies journal. [1] Although this seems like a
pay-to-present conference, so really just a scam. Still, I liked his quote: "I
know that iOS is a pretty good software, but reaching tenure has never been
this close."

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair)

